
Helping organizations do more without collecting more data- Google Security Blog - cameronbrown
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/06/helping-organizations-do-more-without-collecting-more-data.html
======
cameronbrown
Paper here:
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2019/723.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2019/723.pdf)

